# Recherche une application simple pour etre lue sur Mac et PC



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je dois réaliser prochainement une petite application avec textes et si-possible des images, photos.

J'aimerais avoir votre conseil pour des applications qui peuvent s'ouvrir depuis PC et sur MAC sur plusieurs plateformes et systèmes.

Je me souviens, dans le temps: d'HyperCard ou d'un autre programme très simple où j'ai perdu le nom. Y'avait également Révolution - mais trop complexe.

N'existe-il point dans le marché une possibilité de créer cela? Il faut oublier les fichiers PPT, ce n'est pas l'objectif car le programme se veut intéligent et non pas que la personne découvre les réponses suivantes sans aller plus loin.

A bientôt et merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

Qu'appelles tu "application" ? 
Un logiciel ?
Ce n'est pas clair ce que tu désires !



			
				Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Il faut oublier les fichiers PPT, ce n'est pas l'objectif car le programme se veut intéligent et non pas que la personne découvre les réponses suivantes sans aller plus loin.


Tu parles de fichiers [PPT] puis de réponses ! 

Explicite mieux ce que tu veux réaliser 
Un questionnaire interactif ?


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

> Un questionnaire interactif ?



Absolument!

... avec possibilités de mettre des images si-possible!

Mais qui peut être lu sur PC et sur Mac et qui ne nécessite pas d'applications - ce qui veut dire, que le programme, crée une application "autonome" - et non pas sous forme de fichier. Ce serait cool, si vous pouvez m'aider, pas trop difficile le programme, assez "intuitif" - et pas de programmation internet svp.

Bonne journée.


----------



## BooBoo (9 Août 2005)

je ne comprends toujours pas le besoin...
pour un questionnaire simple avec photos, le html suffit. Pas besoin de developper d'appli.
Sinon il y a le java

tu parles d'appli autonome mais sans fichier... je comprends pas bien !


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Je dois livré ça sous forme d'application, pas de language internet s'il vous plaît.

Fût un temps, où y'avait une application très simple et sympa, BBButon, ou quelque'chose du style, livré dans les CD'S SVMMac ou MacUnivers - qui permettait de créer une application autonome - via sa propre application (mais possibilité d'enregistrer le projet non-finalisé sous forme de fichier).

J'ai besoin de la même chose aujourd'hui, mais pour PC et Mac - pas besoin d'un programme trop complexe, ça devrait exister normalement...

Le logo de l'application était un losange dans un carré si je me souviens bien, avec un effet "concentrique" qui se répétait à l'intérieur...

Ca date de l'époque Système 8 à 9... mais c'était possible de faire cela pour Mac, maintenant, pour PC, aucune idée.


----------



## daffyb (9 Août 2005)

Heu Director ?


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Heu Director ?



Ce programme ferait certainement TROP bien l'affaire mais reste un p'tit peu cher pour mon petit porte-monnaie  !

Un Freeware ou Shareware qui ferait pareil, si-possible, en français, d'autres suggestions?

Vous savez, pour créer une petite application avec question, réponse, voir des images, 1400 Euros me semblent un peu trop beaucoup, mais c'est dommage...


----------



## daffyb (9 Août 2005)

Je crains que tu aies du mal à trouver ce que tu cherches.
Tu veux du multiplateforme, mais pas de format "web" (dommage, c'était le plus simple).
Tu veux du pas cher et en français...
tu cherche une perle rare...


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Pourquoi pas en java ? (mais c'est loin d'etre simple)


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Car je ne peux pas livrer ça au format "web" et ce n'est pas mon domaine.

Pourtant, "à l'époque", je maniais très facilement des logiciels shareware et freeware qui permettaient de faire cela.

Cette application devrait se trouver à quelque'part encore si le fabriquant existe toujours, pour rappel:

le logo est carré avec un losange dedans, avec un effet concentrique.
c'était un shareware pour créer des applications autonomes et intéractives plutôt qu'un fichier texte.

Ca suffisait pour un questionnaire mais on ne pouvait pas placer des images à l'intérieur.

Je me suis dit, qu'avec le temps, l'idée a dû évoluer et devrait encore exister... Malheureusement, je ne me souviens plus du tout du nom   Mais y'avait "button" je crois.

Mais le logiciel "Révolution" ne permet pas de faire ça?


----------



## daffyb (9 Août 2005)

Le soucis, c'est que tu cherches à créer une application autonome multiplateforme, et ça je crois que ça va être très très difficile à trouver
Bonnes recherches


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Euhh, le java c'est pas un format "web", c'est plutot un langage de programmation universel...


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Bon, je suis peut-être mal informé pour les programmes pour le Web et JAVA - mais là, besoin encore d'un peu de persévérance pour trouver un:

TECHNICIEN DE SOLUTIONS

A l'époque, c'était possible, pourquoi pas maintenant!

Hélas, mes incompétence dans le Web et Java me perdront une fois ;-) !

Mais on essaie de faire avec ce qu'on connaît... et un peu d'intuition.


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Il me semble qu'avec xCode (les outils de dev gratuits fournis par Apple), tu puisses créer relativement facilement des applis java.

Sinon des macros avec MS Office (peut etre ???).


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Les xCodes je les trouvent où ? Je suis sur: 10.3.9 (celle avant le Tiger)

J'ai besoin de voir les pages le WYSWIG - pas de language de programmation, là-dedans, je m'y connaîs rien non-plus...

Un programme similaire que le bon vieux: HyperCard... SuperCard....


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Tu trouveras de toute facon pas de programme similaire à hypercard.

Les xCode tools, tu les trouves ici : XCODE


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Un peu complexe non?   

Dernier appel; recherche un programme pour créer une application autonome PC et Mac pour des questions et réponses interactives...  :rose:


----------



## ntx (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
regarde du côté des langages de script : perl, python, tcl avec son copain tk pour l'interface. Ils sont portables sur plusieurs plate-formes, mais cela nécessite de se mouiller le maillot - i.e. il va falloir programmer.


----------



## Guillaume S (9 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Dernier appel; recherche un programme pour créer une application autonome PC et Mac pour des questions et réponses interactives...  :rose:


*Revolution* est simple à mettre en ½uvre pour l'objet qui te préoccupe et il doit y avoir des "piles" exemples sur le même thème; de plus cela tournera sous les linux.

Tu peux aussi essayer *FileMaker*, tu sais la base de données, ça tourne sous Win et Mac et permettrait de faire ce que tu projettes; cela a un prix mais tu l'as peut-être déjà.


----------



## Céroce (9 Août 2005)

Je pensais également au langage SmallTalk. C'est un langage qui peut être interpreté (donc multiplateforme) et il comporte des bibliothèques pour faire du graphisme.
Mais comme le disent les autres, ben oui, faudra bosser. Par contre, il existe une distribution gratuite.


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Je vais apprendre et tester Révolution.

Quelqu'un pourrait avoir le logiciel en français? en version test, histoire que j'évalue - et ensuite, passer à la caisse s'il me convient.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Au fait, ce programme me plaît bien > Révolution.

Mais je cherche désespérément le manuel en français ou mieux, le programme, s'il existe!

Mais please... AU MOINS  :hein: le manuel


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Je croyais que tu voulais pas d'appli web ?



> Avec Revolution, il est possible de créer rapidement et facilement des applications Internet puissantes



Parce que sinon, tu peux faire ton questionnaire en html, ca te prendra moins de temps...


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Mais Révolution permet des créations d'applications autonomes il me semble!

Il n'est pas accés pour le Web - non, je ne préfère pas faire du html ou PHP, cela me prendrait trop de temps et le produit final, doit être une application...

Il faut que je rebranche mon LC475 pour retrouver le nom de cette fameuse et vieille application, si je l'ai gardée et s'il s'allume aussi.

Les pros de Google et de la recherche internet, qui aurait trouvé le manuel Révolution, si-possible avec des exemples et au format PDF en français?


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Le site officiel : Revolution, on dirait bien (reponse à ta question  )

Par contre je vois pas trop la différence entre Revolution et xCode (avec du Java par exemple), a part que l'un est gratuit et l'autre non.


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

J'ai déjà visité le site, bien dommage qu'il n'existe pas en Français - je vais essayer de me débrouiller en anglais - surtout que l'application restera basique.

Si je me trompe pas, il est possible, même à partir de la Version Mac, d'enregistrer l'application pour le PC.

Le Xcode, est, apparemment, réservé pour le Tiger...  :hein:


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Non, xCode n'est pas reservé à Tiger. Apres je ne sais pas si tu seras capable de faire un .exe à partir d'un mac.


----------



## Guillaume S (9 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà visité le site, bien dommage qu'il n'existe pas en Français


tu accumule les exigences ;-)



			
				Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Si je me trompe pas, il est possible, même à partir de la Version Mac, d'enregistrer l'application pour le PC.


Oui en tout cas dans les version précédentes - lis le informations sur les différentes versions pour savoir ce que l'éditeur a permis dans chacune d'entre elles.


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Ca ne me dérange pas de passer des heures à apprendre ce programme, il reste toutefois assez complexe mais avec des fonctionnalités intéressantes.

Sur les 8 millards de page sur Google, se peut-il qu'un aimable programmeur ait traduit le tout en français? Cela a été le cas pour GraphicConverter, après son immense succès.


----------



## Guillaume S (9 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Sur les 8 millards de page sur Google, se peut-il qu'un aimable programmeur ait traduit le tout en français? Cela a été le cas pour GraphicConverter, après son immense succès.


Euh google c'est pas internet l'ami!! les gens confondent de plus en plus :-( et fait un peu un effort je viens de faire 2 recherche sur google et j'ai trouvé des ressources en français. En fait, j'ai fait 3 recherches: première, zut je bascule en limitant au domaine francophone, le deuxième "because" trop de réponses et de n'importe quoi, je précise et zou.

Je te trouve vraiment exigeant :-(


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Il serait fort sympathique, de me communiquer ce que tu as trouvé sur Révolution en français, que ce soit au niveau du programme ou manuel.

Désolé, je fais ça à côté de mon job et pas toujours le temps de faire des recherches approfondies.


----------



## BooBoo (9 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Il serait fort sympathique, de me communiquer ce que tu as trouvé sur Révolution en français, que ce soit au niveau du programme ou manuel.
> 
> Désolé, je fais ça à côté de mon job et pas toujours le temps de faire des recherches approfondies.



je trouve plus que limite cette dernière phrase...
il faut savoir que ceux qui essai de te répondre, à eux non plus ce n'est pas leur boulot (de répondre sur les forums)


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> je trouve plus que limite cette dernière phrase...
> il faut savoir que ceux qui essai de te répondre, à eux non plus ce n'est pas leur boulot (de répondre sur les forums)



Je ne voulais rien dire de méchant, manque le tact et la forme.

C'est juste que vu que lui a réussis à trouver des informations sur Révolution en français ou le manuel, placer les les liens auraient été sympathiques (vu qu'il les a trouvés) - la plupart de mes résultats - en ce moment même - ne donnent rien de concret...

Si Guillaume a vu une quelquonque prétention de ma part, je vous prie de m'en excuser.


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Après une petite recherche sur ce forum, je tombe sur ce topic:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106146

Pour ce que j'ai à faire, sincèrement, c'est trop complexe...

Saprisiti, dans le temps, quand j'étais ado, lol, y'avait une application sous système classique (7,8,9) - le logo était noir - avec un carré et un losange de travers, il ressemble beaucoup, à peu de choses près, au logo de BBEdit - il permettait de créer un petit questionnaire avec des boutons, en texte, avec des directions sur des pages, sans forcément voir le bout (donc inconnu pour le "visiteur") - j'ai perdu le nom; évidemment, depuis les années - et il était en français.

Distribué par Univers Mac si je me trompe pas - ou Golden (l'ancien magazine mac)...

Une mémoire d'éléphant dans le coin? Savoir si cette fameuse application existe toujours et sous MacOS X - pour le multi-plateforme... désolé d'insister!


----------



## GrandGibus (9 Août 2005)

AntInstaller pourrait peut-être dans certaines conditions faire l'affaire :mouais:.

Tu prends le projet, tu décris ton questionnaire en html, tu repackage le tout, et tu obtiens un fichier .jar (donc du Java) auto-exctractible et auto-executable.

Je m'en sers pour faire des installations, mais on peut détourner son usage.... c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux...


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

Plus on cherche, plus on se rapproche de la cible, je vais tâcher d'être plus explicite.

Tout bêtement, je recherche un programme sympa pour réaliser un QUIZ mais qui pourrait être lu aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC à la fin.

Elements essentiels:
- bouttons
- texte
- images

Facile? Ou perle rare?


----------



## Mediterranneo (9 Août 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> AntInstaller pourrait peut-être dans certaines conditions faire l'affaire :mouais:.
> 
> Tu prends le projet, tu décris ton questionnaire en html, tu repackage le tout, et tu obtiens un fichier .jar (donc du Java) auto-exctractible et auto-executable.
> 
> Je m'en sers pour faire des installations, mais on peut détourner son usage.... c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux...



En français ça m'arrangerait bien... on va encore dire que je deviens de plus en plus exigeant, désolé les gars, mais le fait de pas retrouvé le nom de cette application banale me frustre quelque'peu et j'aimerais bien accoucher mon quiz.


----------



## Guillaume S (10 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> IDésolé, je fais ça à côté de mon job et pas toujours le temps de faire des recherches approfondies.


C'est pas non plus mon job! Pour les recherches il faut se poser se calmer et explorer d'abord ce que l'on a sous la main - cela permet d'obetenir des infos et de les exploiter ensuite pour ce qu'elles sont et pour construire de nouvelles reherches.

Si tu choisis "support" sur le site de Runrev, (_je te signale que nous sommes toujours sur le site de Revolution, donc pas top de boulot d'exploration dans des milliards de pages_, puis entre dans la section  Community  tu trouves? tu trouves quoi à ton avis? Ben par exemple le site de Chatonet  (un de compères de Rinaldi un maïtre Hypercard qui regarde aussi de près Revolution.

Après, tu peux aussi sortir un moteur de recherche, explorer etc. reste que la page community a d'autres ressources en français -  ne t'en éloigne pas trop


----------



## Guillaume S (10 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Tout bêtement, je recherche un programme sympa pour réaliser un QUIZ mais qui pourrait être lu aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC à la fin.


Pardonne ma curiosité mais pourquoi tiens-tu a générer un exécutable?


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Guillaume S a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas non plus mon job! Pour les recherches il faut se poser se calmer et explorer d'abord ce que l'on a sous la main - cela permet d'obetenir des infos et de les exploiter ensuite pour ce qu'elles sont et pour construire de nouvelles reherches.
> 
> Si tu choisis "support" sur le site de Runrev, (_je te signale que nous sommes toujours sur le site de Revolution, donc pas top de boulot d'exploration dans des milliards de pages_, puis entre dans la section  Community  tu trouves? tu trouves quoi à ton avis? Ben par exemple le site de Chatonet  (un de compères de Rinaldi un maïtre Hypercard qui regarde aussi de près Revolution.
> 
> Après, tu peux aussi sortir un moteur de recherche, explorer etc. reste que la page community a d'autres ressources en français -  ne t'en éloigne pas trop



Merci pour les détails, car je dois réaliser une micro-application, sous base de QUIZ et vu que je ne connaîs pas tous élèves, il faut que ce soit sur PC et sur Mac au minimum... donc tu vois mon dilemme  ! Surtout que je ne suis pas du tout programmeur.

On va quand-même prendre le temps d'analyser cette page:
http://www.sosmartsoftware.com/?r=revolution_index&l=fr

Je te remercie pour tes liens, je me permets, dans le même topic, de poser une autre question:

WANTED:

Un programme pour générer, créer des QUIZ et multiplateforme...

Elements:

- Textes
- Images
- Bouttons

Bonne journée les gars.


----------



## ntx (10 Août 2005)

et Linux ? Car si des utilisateurs de ton soft ont Mac OSX, il y a de fortes chances que certains aient Linux, non ?
Donc pour moi les possibilités sont : Java, perl, python, tcl/tk voir html/javascript. C'est à toi de choisir et d'aller te renseigner sur le web pour savoir laquelle de ces technologies te convient le mieux.


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

Je comprends pas trop pourquoi tu veux pas faire une appli web !


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Ici, c'est un monde "informatique" et de "pro" - j'en doute pas ;-) !

La plupart de "mes" utilisateurs devraient être majoritairement sur PC - quelques exceptions, Mac.

Mais je travaille sur Mac et ça m'arrangerait bien de rester dans "mon" environnement.

Pourtant, on y refléchissant, vous me proposez, des outils très spécifiques. Pour une simple présentation "quiz, questions-réponses, avec images" - est-il vraiment nécessaire de passer toutes ces heures à apprendre le programme, tester, gérer, concevoir?

Je ne dis pas ça contre ceux qui m'ont répondus, mais il faut juste remettre les choses un peu plus ciaires car j'ai été assez "flou" dès le début mais je ne trouvais pas les bons mots.

A vous lire, il n'existe point sur Mac pour créer une simple application avec Boutton et multi-plateforme? Il faut passer par un de ces logiciels complexes?

L'essentiel, c'est que les "élèves" n'accèdent pas à la fin grâce à une "magouille" mais qui se montrent efficace durant le "quiz" - et ça, c'est à moi de le faire... J'espère être à la hauteur, j'essaierai (mais je vais ESSAYER de remonter le LC475 et retrouver le nom de cette petite application sympathique, sauf que... je doute qu'elle soit "multiplateforme").

Merci à ceux qui se sont donnés la peine de répondre.


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

Pour info Mediterranneo, il n'existe pas non plus sur PC d'application simple pour créer une application avec des boutons et permettant de gerer un questionnaire et qui, de plus, soit multiplateforme. Et surtout pas gratuite !! 

Pour faire ce que tu veux, sans comme tu le dit passer des heures à apprendre un programme, utilise les languages web (html par exemple, le plus accessible) et tu feras ton quiz en 1/2 journée, tests compris...

J'ai l'impression que tu cherches ton programme deja tout fait, faut pas rever


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas trop pourquoi tu veux pas faire une appli web !



Tu as certainement raison tu sais, mais je ne suis pas dans le NET - mais dans la PAO - malheureusement...  :hein:


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Bon, vous m'avez convaincu, GoLive OU Dreamweaver suffise pour des simples questions quiz?

Ce qui veut dire, que je ne suis pas obligé de mettre mon "quiz" on-line? Le fichier en HTML suffirait? Mais il ne faut absolument pas que les "visiteurs" voient les réponses en lisant le code source ou autres!

Je peux m'initier, ça doit pas être la "mort" c'est l'arborescence qui risque d'être complexe, non?

Des petits conseils? Et c'est là que mon sujet bascule en Développement Web  

Bon, essayons en HTML - conscient que c'est quand-même plus pratique quand on a la maîtrise, mais ça devrait pas être si complexe - à part les deux logiciels cités plus haut, un éditeur text html pourrait faire l'affaire? Si oui, lesquels? (français de préférence).


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

Ton quizz ne doit pas obligatoirement etre online, tout ce que tu as besoin, c'est d'un fichier html (enfin plusieurs  )

Comme editeur gratuit et tres bien, il y a NVU en francais (qui est plus qu'un editeur de texte) qui te permettra tres facilement de faire des enchainements (cliquer sur une reponse donne x points, cliquez sur ce bouton affiche cette page,...) et en plus si tu fais de la PAO, tu pourras t'amuser à faire qqchose d'assez graphique.


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Okay, je vais voir ce que je peux avec ce programme - si c'est easy et en français, pas de problèmes ;-) !

Mais est-il protégé?

Car les bidouilleurs du dimanche pour trouver les réponses ne seront pas les bienvenus.

Donc si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit de HTML et aucune notion de PHP est nécessaire  ?

J'espère que le PHP n'est pas nécessaire, quand j'entends les discussions et possibilités de ce language, chuis largué - je vais survoler le NVU.

Thanks.


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

Ben des petits malins pourront trouver les reponses , apres tout dépend comment ils devront répondre au questionnaire : en cours ou bien à partir de chez eux.


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

A partir de chez eux.

Et il est PRIMORDIAL de protéger l'écriture!

Existe-il un moyen?

Et pour "compter" les points pour telle ou telle réponse c'est du PHP?  

Avec NVU possible de protéger tout ça? Car c'est assez important.

J'ai ouvert l'application, assez simple a priori.  :love:


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

Tu peux tres bien compter les points avec de l'html, mais le soucis c'est que des petits malins pourront voir le code de tes pages, et donc la solution .

Maintenant faut voir s'il est possible de rendre impossible cette manip (voir le code source de la page), ou alors à toi d'utiliser des variables qui seront incompréhensibles pour tes élèves)

Tu devrais peut etre ouvrir un thread dans developpement web


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Avis aux modérateurs, est-il possible de déplacé ce sujet dans le "Développement Web" - mais je vais essayer de faire le tout avec NVU - mais il faut que ce soit protégé.

Petit bug, quand on ouvre le programme - y'a une nouvelle fenêtre, ok ensuite pour ouvrir le fichier - mais une fois le fichier fermé - et NVU toujours ouvert - pas possible d'ouvrir à nouveau le fichier - merci pour ceux qui ont compris  :rateau:

Ce programme est simple et permet de faire ce que j'ai envie, rien qu'avec du HTML - sauf que je ne vois pas comment compter les points  !

Ce n'est pas le plus important, il faut tout simplement que le "jeu" soit ultra-protégé, ce sera ma "dernière" "exigence"...

Après tout, aujourd'hui, presque tout est possible - cerains ont déjà dû le faire - alors, merci pour vous "astuces"...


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

Crée plutot un nouveau fil


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Ok, merci pour le conseil du programme, il va faire l'affaire si j'arrive à protéger les réponses.

A bientôt


----------



## FredoMkb (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour 

Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais puisque tu es dans la PAO, pourqoui ne pas envisager une solution simplement en PDF ?

Certes, ce n'est pas un exécutable, mais tout le monde possède aujourd'hui le Acrobat Reader, et, à défaut, il est rapidement et gratuitement téléchargeable sur internet.

En plus d'être multi-plateforme (et pour tous les environnements), il ne nécessite pas de logiciel spécifique pour créer tes pages, tu peux les faire sous XPress ou InDsing, selon tes habitudes de travail.

Le seul gros boulot qui restera à faire, c'est la partie interactive et la validation des réponses, mais je pense que tu trouveras de l'aide dans ce domaine, car c'est une des technologies qui commencent à avoir un certain succès désormais...

Évidement, il va falloir apprendre un certain nombre de choses côté intéractivité et programmation, ce qui va demander un temps certain, mais toute la partie graphique et contenu ne sera faite très rapidement puisque tu sembles être dans la PAO, et donc connaître, je l'espère, un minimum l'utilisation des logiciels de mise en page Pro.

Une autre solution multi-plateforme qui pourrait être vraiment bien, et avec laquelle tu peux obtenir un exécutable, c'est la réalisation d'une simple animation Flash, avec quelques modèles prétravaillés (cases à cocher, boutons radio, zones de saisie, etc.), tu peux très rapidement réaliser ton Quizz.

Bien-sûr, tu vas me dire que Flash coûte relativement cher pour ce que tu cherches à faire, mais je pense que tu peux facilement trouver quelqu'un prêt à te vendre la licence d'une ancienne version de ce programme (version 4 ou 5 suffirait amplement) pour pas bien cher...

Je ne sais pas, je donne juste quelques pistes qui peuvent s'avérer utiles, si d'avanture elles conviennent à ton projet et à tes moyens...


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

J'y ai déjà pensé... avec quelques extensions d'adobe acrobat, ça doit être possible de créer un fichier protéger. Certains fichiers nécessitent un mot de passe, par-exemple, ultra-protéger. Mais le contenu uniquement.

Chose envisageable, protéger chaque fichier PDF genre:

Question 1, Question 2, jusqu'à 100 - et ne pouvant pas aller plus loin, donc ouvrire le fichier Question 2 sans connaître la réponse de la question1, par-exemple...

Pas de problèmes, Xpress, InDesign, c'est amplement à ma portée...

Désolé de passer du coq à l'âne, je cherche juste un moyen simple et efficace de créer ce Quiz mais il faut qu'il soit protégé.

Révolution, intéressant, mais en anglais, bien dommage.
NVU, pourquoi pas, si on arrive à le protéger.
Multi-PDF protégé par mot de passe, ok  ! Quel programme le permet? Acrobat lui-même? Jamais testé cela...


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Pour éviter la fraude;

> Qui a déjà réussis à débloquer un PDF protéger par un mot de passe?

Pour aller de l'avant, la personne doit posséder la réponse au Q1 avant de passer à la Q2 - car le mot de passe de la Q2 sera la réponse du fichier Q1.

Facile, avec des fichiers basiques - je viens de voir, avec Adobe Acrobat, il est possible de protéger le document à l'aide d'un mot de passe - et l'impression également.

Maintenant, ces fichiers sont protégés c'est une chose - mais sont-ils vulnérables aux attaques des bidouilleurs?

Merci pour votre avis, ça me semble être UNE très bonne alternative, d'autant plus que j'irai plus rapidement plutôt de créer cela sur une page HTML, etc, etc...  !


----------



## FredoMkb (10 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Chose envisageable, protéger chaque fichier PDF genre:
> 
> Question 1, Question 2, jusqu'à 100 - et ne pouvant pas aller plus loin, donc ouvrire le fichier Question 2 sans connaître la réponse de la question1, par-exemple...



Pourquoi faire un fichier par question ?
Et un seul fichier "Quizz" avec une question par page, ça ne ferait pas l'affaire ?

Voici comment je vois la chose, mais ce n'est que pure théorie, je ne suis absolument pas calé en la matière pour te dire comment le faire :

1. Page d'accueil avec présentation du Quizz et explication du mode d'utilisation, avec un bouton "démarrer", qui afficherai la première question en mode diaporama plein écran

2. Une question par page, avec les différentes zones de saisie et boutons, soit des cases à cocher pour le choix multiples, soit les boutons radios pour les choix uniques, et un bouton "valider", qui testerais la validité de la réponse (dans le cas des saisies) et qui la comparerais avec la bonne réponse mémorisé ailleurs (page sur un serveur web, un fichier teste avec les données encodés, un fichier XML avec les résultats encodés, ou tout autre procédure accèssible à Accrobat), puis, une fois validé, passage à la page suivante.

3. Système de contrôle de l'affichage sur toutes les pages, histoire qu'un petit malin ne cherche pas à sauter une page, avec, au besoin, un réaffichage de la question non répondue.

4. Enregistrement des réponses et du score final dans un fichier, ou directement envoyé sur un serveur web qui resseblerais les réponses de tous les participants.

Bien-sûr, je ne sais pas si Accrobat est suffisan pour faire tout ça, et il y a certainement des solutions plus faciles à mettre en ½uvre avec ce logiciel, mais il faut tout d'abord se renseigner sur les possibilités offertes par cette technologie en terme d'interactivité et de manipulation des données variables, histoire de voir si cette piste s'avère vraiment pertinente pour ton projet.

Si c'est le cas, je pense que ce serait une bonne chose que d'investir du temps pour apprendre et maîtriser ces techniques, surtout pour quelqu'un comme toi qui fait de la PAO, car ce sera, à ne points douter, plus utile pour toi à l'avenir de maîtriser les techniques d'Accrobat pour ton métier, que de passer des heures (des jours) à tenter d'apprendre un environnement de programmation qui ne te servira peut-être plus jamais...

Enfin, c'est toi qui voi 




			
				Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Multi-PDF protégé par mot de passe, ok  ! Quel programme le permet? Acrobat lui-même? Jamais testé cela...



Oui, Accrobat, la version Pro évidement, mais tu dois normalement l'avoir si tu as une licence Adobe CS...


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Waoh, quelle tartine   Félicitations pour tes explications et la théorie, sympathique, mais un peu complexe je crains...

Et bien le diaporama est possible avec PPT - mais j'ai peur du "viol".

Acrobat devrait posséder cette option, je vais voir ça de plus près quand j'aurais du temps.

Merci pour tes conseils - mais ça me semble encore tourné sur le XML > donc web, et ça, je ne fume pas  :rateau:


----------



## FredoMkb (10 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, ces fichiers sont protégés c'est une chose - mais sont-ils vulnérables aux attaques des bidouilleurs?


Oui, toute technologie "soft" est, de fait, vulnérable.

Maintenant, il faut voir quel niveau de connaissances il faut avoir pour percer les protections d'une technologie, et là je pense qu'il faut déjà être bien, et même très bien calé pour arriver à casser le mot de passe d'un document Pdf.

En tout cas, je pense que la protection d'un fichier Pdf est bien plus sûre et incassable qu'une solution à base de technologie Web, mais attention, il y a des protections très efficaces de ce côté là aussi, mais je pense qu'elles imposent des connaissances et des moyens bien plus importants que ce que réclament la technologie Pdf...


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Vu l'urgence du "quiz" - je vais me contenter de créer un PDF en résolution écran, par la plupart des moniteurs, ce qui veut dire: 640 x 480 pixels.

Là où vous avez vu juste, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un format universel très souvent - et acrobat reader n'est pas bien cher... ça me permet de faire quelque'chose d'intéressant au niveau: Design et efficacité. Dans le temps, j'ai essayé, en vain, de décoder un mot de passe d'un PDF commandé - mais il fallait payer le code par AlloPass.

Ca me semble être pour le moment LA meilleure alternative.

Je ne manquerai pas, de me pencher sur des programmes qui offrent davantages d'interactivité pour faire la chose en "diaporama" comme tu l'as mentionné. Mais avec un fichier qui explique le quiz, avec les différents fichiers questionnaires...

Bref, assez content de cette dernière trouvaille, faudra passer au boulot - si quelqu'un a une meilleure proposition, elle est la bienvenue.

Je ne fais pas partie de ces bidouilleurs qui apprennent un programme sans être des professionnels, chacun son domaine...

A bientôt et bon ap'


----------



## Guillaume S (10 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes conseils - mais ça me semble encore tourné sur le XML > donc web, et ça, je ne fume pas  :rateau:


XML ne veut pas dire web - tu en uses certainement depuis des années sans le savoir; XML est une langage (ok, un meta- langage) à toi de faire les usages.

Sinon Flash permet des créer des exécutables Mac et Windows (oui multi-plateforme mais pas toutes plateformes - attention sur avec les mots et tes objectifs!)

HyperStudio permet ce genre de chose mais je ne pense pas qu'il ait été porté sur MacOS X - c'est plus proche d'hypercard que révolution - mais entre Revolution et Hyperstudio le choix est vite fait, à savoir le premier).

Pense aussi à moyen et long terme: de quoi ais-je besoin? et là tu te dis ou non quels langages/logiciels tu vas apprendre.


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Ce dernier n'est pas en français...

http://www.hyperstudio.com/techsupport_downloads_updaters.aspx

A voir mon pseudo, vous pouvez deviner mes origines, à part le français, l'italien, le grec et on dira "les bases" d'allemand parlé et écris, l'anglais c'est que pur "technique soft" pas pour créer un logiciel comme ça - le quiz est pour le court-terme - mais si ça marche, je pourrai obtenir le mandat pour en développer davantages et plus sophistiqués.

Thanks pour HyperStudio - s'il existe en français, je m'y mets, Révolution à l'air super... mais tellement complexe - et malheureusement aucune base en français, j'ai zappé sur l'autre lien déjà parlé plus loin... ça reste quand-même pour une "élite" des habitués de ce programme.


----------



## daffyb (10 Août 2005)

LaTeX 
http://www.tug.org/applications/hyperref/manual.html


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

:mouais: 

Cé kwa cha koin quoi'hein?


----------



## BooBoo (10 Août 2005)

Acrobat Reader est gratuit, mais Acrobat n'est pas donné...
pour creer des pdf, il y a Latex. Mais ca ne va pas te plaire: c'est presque un langage...
Mais il me semble que Pages peut creer des pdf


----------



## Mediterranneo (10 Août 2005)

Ben perso, avant de créer un PDF, je passe par un PostScript > donc merci Distiller - et merci Adobe Acrobat. Le PS est crée depuis Xpress ou Indesign, résolution écran.

Merci à tous ceux qui ont participés à ce topic


----------



## Diablo42 (10 Août 2005)

Je dois dire que j'ai rapidement survolé le topic, alors désolé si le logiciel que je vais cité a déjà été indiqué: il s'agit de hot potatoes 
J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le tester il y a quelques années sur pc et ça répondait exactement aux besoin que tu demandais: pas de programmation, juste une interface graphique pour créer ton doc. De plus ça créait une application autonome.
A+

Edit: désolé le lien était faux. De plus sous macosX c'est une version beta.
J'ai testé rapidos. Il a pas beuggé (j'ai juste créé une grille de mots croisés). Par contre ça te crée des fichiers htm. Mais pas besoin de bidouiller le code.
Il faut aussi préciser que hot potatoes n'est pas un freware. le contrat de licence dit "Il est gratuit pour les individus et les institutions éducatives à but non lucratif..." pour les autres il faut acheter une licence (je te conseille de lire le contrat en entier, j'ai fait succint).
Voilà


----------



## daffyb (10 Août 2005)

Malheureux, c'est en anglais


----------



## Diablo42 (10 Août 2005)

Bof on peut pas tout avoir. Et comme il a des élèves, y a des chances qu'il soit prof   donc c'est gratuit.
Sérieusement y a pas plus simple à utlilser. enfin je sais pas ce que t'en pense?


----------



## BooBoo (10 Août 2005)

il y a un site en francais : http://www.sequane.com/hp/home.php 

je crois que cela répond au diabolique cahier des charges:


> Bienvenue sur le site des utilisateurs de Hot Potatoes et de Netquiz.
> Hot Potatoes et Netquiz sont des systèmes-auteurs vous permettant de produire des exercices interactifs sans connaissance de la programmation.


----------



## Diablo42 (10 Août 2005)

Oui c'est pour cela que je suis intervenu   
De plus il y a dans le dossier config un fichier francais6.cfg donc je suppose qu'on peut l'avoir en français. J'ai pas le temps de regarder plus ce soir.


----------



## FredoMkb (11 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous 

Bon, pour aider un peu *Mediterranneo* dans ses explorations d'Accrobat, j'ai pris un moment pour faire un tout petit-minuscule Quizz en Pdf... rien de bien sofistiqué, mais juste pour voir si mon intuition d'utiliser ce logiciel pouvait s'avérer pertinente...

Voilà, je vais tenter un rapide pas-à-pas pour expliquer comment je m'y suis pris (cliquez sur les vignettes pour les voir en grand) :

*1.* Tout d'abord j'ai crée mon Quizz sur XPress, un simple document au format 200x200 mm, dans lequel j'ai composé les différentes questions, une par page, avec les boutons correspondants à chaque question, et une page d'accueil et une de fin pour afficher les scores. Ce document ne comporte que 5 questions, et chaque question bien répondu rapporte 20 points, le but étant d'obtenir au moins 4 bonnes réponses, donc 80 points au total. J'ai donc généré un fichier Pdf à partir de ce doc, en utilisant simplement Distiller avec les options par défaut pour affichage écran...

*2.* Ensuite, j'ai lancé Acrobat, et avant toute chose, j'ai affiché les outils de "Modification Avancées", tout simplement par un "control-clic" sur la barre d'outils et en sélectionnant dans le menu l'option voulue :



​
Ce qui a donné dans la barre des outils :



​
*3.* Puis, j'ai ouvert mon doc Pdf et j'ai affiché l'onglet "Pages", à gauche de la fenêtre, pour pouvoir commencer la configuration de l'interactivité :



​
*4.* J'ai donc sélectionné la première page dans la colonne de gauche, puis j'ai chosi l'article de menu "Propriétés de la page..." dans le petit menu "Options..." au dessus des pages :



​
*5.* Lorsque le dialogue s'est affiché, j'ai cliqué sur longlet "Actions", puis dans le popup menu des "Déclancheurs", j'ai choisi "Ouverture de la page", et le popup menu des actions j'ai chosi "Lancer un script JavaScript", puis j'ai cliqué sur le bouton "Ajouter..." :



​
*6.* Un dialogue de saisie apparait, et j'ai inscrit un petit bout de code, juste pour initialiser les variables globales nécessaire au calcul des scores :



​ 
La variable "pages" vas s'incrementer à chaque affichage d'une nouvelle page, et la variable "reponses", va recevoir une valeur incrémentale pour chaque bonne réponse trouvée.

*7.* Après avoir validé les différents dialogues, j'ai dessiné un bouton, issu des outils de formulaire, autour du bloc "Commencer" :



​
*8.* J'ai alors double-cliqué sur ce bouton pour configurer le lancement du Quizz :



​
Cette boîte de dialogue est exactment identique que celle qui nous a servi à configurer l'action de page, vue aux points 4 et 5. J'ai alors créé une premier action "JavaScript", avec exactement le même code que celui utilisé pour la page :



​
Puis j'ai configuré les modes d'affichage et le passage à la page suivant, en sélectionnant deux fois l'action "Exécuter une commande de menu", et en choisissant dans le menu "Affichage" l'option "Plein écran" :



​
Puis un petit dialogue apparaît pour confirmer le choix :



​
Puis j'ai fait de même pour le passage à la page suivante, en choisissant dans le menu "Affichage" et dans le sous-menu "Atteindre", l'option "Page suivante" :



​
Et toujours le petit dialogue de confirmation :



​
*9.* Je suis passé alors à la première page question du Quizz, pour configurer l'action de la page et les différents boutons :



​
*10.* Donc, pour l'action de la page, faire les mêmes manipulations que pour la première page, mais remplacer le code JavaScript par celui-ci, qui permet d'incrémenter la variable "pages" pour savoir le nombre de pages consultés :



​
*11.* Enfin, il faut maintenant configurer les boutons réponses de la question, tout semplement en dessinant un bouton, issu des outils de formulaire, autour de chaque bloc réponse, puis par un simple double-clic, on édite les actions de chaque bouton. Pour le bouton qui contient la bonne réponse, on crée une action "JavaScript", puis on inscrit le code suivant :



​
Puis, il faut ajouter une action pour avancer à la page suivante, à tous les boutons de la page active (celui qui contient la bonne réponse y compris), exactement de la même manière que pour le bouton de la première page : 



​


​
*12.* Voilà, il suffit d'appliquer toutes ces configurations à toutes les pages suivantes et à tous les boutons des questions, avec toujours un petit bout de code JavaScript pour le boutnon contenant la bonne réponse :



​
*13.* Nous avons fait le plus dure, il ne nous reste qu'à calculer le score et à afficher le résultat dans la dernière page. Pour ce faire, avant de la configurer, nous devons créer 3 zones de texte, issus des outils de formulaire, afint d'y inscrire les résultas des calculs :



​
Une fois les zonez crées, on les édite par un double-clic, puis on leur donne un nom, pour qu'ells puissent être recconnues par le code JS, avec, comme noms (toujours en minuscules) :

- "np" pour la zone qui affichera le nombre de pages consultés
- "nr" pour la zone qui affichera le nombre de questions correctement répondues
- "tt" pour la zone qui affichera le total du score obtenu

*14.* Enfin, pour finir, on sélectionne cette dernière page dans la colonne de gauche, puis on édite ses propriétes afin d'y ajouter une action "JavaScript" avec les calculs et les affichages des résultats dans les zones de texte que nous venons de créer.
La procédure est exactement la même que pour les autres pages, et on y inscrit le code JS suivant :



​
Voilô, nous venons de réaliser notre premier Quizz, certes, très basique (pour ne pas dire trop basique), mais ceci est une base pour explorer d'autres pistes avec Acrobat.

Il resterais à trouver un moyen pour enregistrer les sccores dans un fichier externe par exemple, ou l'envoyer par mail à l'institutuer, mais ces techniques nécessitent de compétences que je n'ai pas pour l'heure... alors, ceux qui auraient peut-être des pistes dans ce sens, ça serait bien que nous en fasse part...

Enfin, pour pouvoir regarder de près tout ce que je viens d'expliquer, voici les documents XPress et Pdf de cet exemple :

*- QuizzDocs.sit* (48 Ko)
*- QuizzDocs.zip* (50 Ko)

Volô


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

Hey les gars vous êtes cool - je vais regarder de près toutes vos nouvelles interventions, mais pas ce soir   

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

Je n'ai pas réussis à faire un "edit"...

Quoiqu'il en soit, quelle surprise hier soir quand je suis rentré de voir vos nouvelles interventions, y'a, d'une part, Hot Potatoes qui me semble pas mal - bien que je n'ai pas compris comment rendre le fichier en application, cela dit, il enregistre au format html - sympa.

L'avantage - et ce qui me pousse - à faire sur Xpress et ensuite sur Acrobat, avec la longue méthode et en Diaporama c'est que je suis libre de faire un "Design" attrayant, contrairement à Hot Potatoes qui semble être limitié là-dessus?!

Je vais m'y pencher dès que j'aurais du temps, en attendant, sans vouloir devenir trop exigeant, je me demande s'il est possible d'enregistrer les résultats sur un autre fichier PDF et ainsi faire de sorte à l'envoyer par e-mail... - donc, 1 fichier pour le QUIZ - et un autre avec les "Résultats"...

Voyons-voir si d'autres spécialistes d'Adobe se manifestent, merci pour le schéma très détaillé ainsi que des fichiers joints, pratiques!


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

Diablo42 a dit:
			
		

> Je dois dire que j'ai rapidement survolé le topic, alors désolé si le logiciel que je vais cité a déjà été indiqué: il s'agit de hot potatoes



Ecoutez les gars, ce logiciel, c'est de la balle!!!

Le code source, lorsqu'on enregistre le jeu en htm est-il protégé? Avis aux spécialistes décrypteurs...

Mais j'ai l'impression que je suis bloqué, il faut payer une license pour aller plus loin que 3 questions?

Qui a compris comment le mettre en français? IL SERAIT PARFAIT!


----------



## daffyb (11 Août 2005)

voir ici : http://www.halfbakedsoftware.com/hot_pot_licence_terms.php#french


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> voir ici : http://www.halfbakedsoftware.com/hot_pot_licence_terms.php#french



Les termes de license je veux bien les accepter mais le hic c'est que le programme reste en anglais, la partie "téléchargement" est toujours en anglais - pourtant, y'a des fichiers français, frenche, comment les charger?


----------



## daffyb (11 Août 2005)

Le fichier de config en français correspond permet de passer en français les pages html générées. Ca se règle dans Option/Open Configuration Window.


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

J'essaierai plus tard...


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à charger le français, j'utilise la version 6 de Hot Patatoes.

Je suis pourtant allé dans: options, open window mais y'a plusieurs onglets et je ne vois nulle part pour charger la config: french.

Et une fois le HTM accouché, il est protégé un minimum?

Je la trouve très sympathique cette application, dommage que l'interface ne peut pas être ENTIEREMENT en français, heureusement, il est très basique.


----------



## daffyb (11 Août 2005)

Du html ne sera JAMAIS protégé


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

M****  :hein: 

Comment paré les bricoleurs ou les webmasters, vous savez, dèjà à 15-16 ans y'a des "bêtes" dans le domaine du Web.

A part ça, j'ai toujours pas compris comment charger la config. en français.

Vous comprenez que je ne peux pas me permettre de remettre un fichier ou une programmation, ou encore un PDF qui peut être "bidouillé"

 La licence coûte 120 Dollars  

Je n'aurais pas hésité si c'était en Français - mais là, Acrobat, enfin tout ce que ça demande pour créer un PDF sécurisé etc, etc - c'est gratuit pour moi.

Si Hot Patatoes (on se croit chez McDo, lol) - peut être mis en français - c'est ce qui va trancher la décision pour mon Quiz.


----------



## FredoMkb (11 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Vous comprenez que je ne peux pas me permettre de remettre un fichier ou une programmation, ou encore un PDF qui peut être "bidouillé"



Je le redis, le format PDF, protégé par mot de passe, ne peut pas être "hacké" par le premier bidoulleur venu... il ne faut pas oublier que cet un format retenu par certaines administrations françaises pour echanger des données et informations personnelles, alors bon, vu les lois de protection en vigueur en France, je ne pense pas qu'ils s'amuserait à utiliser un format de fichier avec une protection trop facilement cassable...

Après, le Html peut aussi être très efficacement sécurisé (comme les services de payement en ligne par exemple), mais ça demande l'utilisation des technologies bien plus complèxes et difficiles à mettre en ½uvre, et je pense que ce serait un peu trop "laborieux" pour ton "petit" projet... mais si l'aventure ne te fait pas peur, il faudrais que tu fasses un petit tour sur les sites des développeurs web qui proposent notamment des scripts PHP gratuits pour un tas d'usages, et donc, pour sécuriser le tranfer des données... mais il faut déjà disposer d'un certain nombre de connaissances en la matière... 

Le choix n'est évidement pas facile à faire, mais je pense que tu dois considérer l'aspect temps et disponibilité pour explorer toutes ces possibilités, et, selon toi, ce projet semble assez urgent... non ?

Enfin, j'ai aussi trouvé ce petit logiciel, "Hot Potatoes" vraiment bien, assez pratique et complèt, et je pense que son système de publication des Quizz doit comporter déjà une forme de sécurité quant aux réponses justes... mais c'est juste une supposition...

Pour ma part, ma petite plongée dans Acrobat m'a bien plu, alors je pense pousser un peu plus loin mes explorations, alors, si je trouve des choses qui peuvent t'être utiles pour ton projet, je reviendrais les partager dans ce topic...

a+


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

Il me reste demain et commence le quiz ce week-end, le duel est bien entre HOT POTATOES ou Acrobat.

Je reste très ouvert à tes découvertes et intéréssés  !

Surtout, s'il y a une possibilité d'exporter les réponses/résultats dans un fichier à part afin que l'élève renvoit juste un fichier par mail.


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

Comment "backupé" ce topic sur mon mac sans l'imprimer?

Safari > enregistrer sous...

Mais je n'aurais pas toutes les pages.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

ben y a que 5 pages a enregistrer


----------



## BooBoo (11 Août 2005)

de plus dans les options du tableau de bord, il est possible d'afficher jusqu'a 40 messages par pages...


----------



## FredoMkb (11 Août 2005)

Et l'impression d'un fichier Pdf ?


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

FredoMkb a dit:
			
		

> Le choix n'est évidement pas facile à faire, mais je pense que tu dois considérer l'aspect temps et disponibilité pour explorer toutes ces possibilités, et, selon toi, ce projet semble assez urgent... non ?



Ce qui est sûr c'est que ton apprentissage sur Acrobat et tes explications très détaillées, avec les fenêtres en exemple, mais pas encore testées par mes soins, c'est un gros   

Très bon job, ainsi que tous les autres.

Je vais essayer de combiner le quiz entre les deux applications.

La seule chose qui me pousse pour HOT POTATOES - c'est dans la simplicité d'application, comme dit et répété, là, ça l'air simple car j'ai tous les textes sous les yeux, etc. Mais pour finir, le plus dur, c'est de se souvenir de toutes les fonctions et programmations d'Acrobat - raison pour laquelle, je cherchais absoument une application pré-préparée, pour insérer les images et les questions automatiquement.

Je suis l'évolution de mon mieux mais ce n'est pas tous les jours faciles, apprendre, c'est une chose, y'a aussi mettre en pratique, autrement ça reste de l'apprentissage, théorie, sans pratique - et ça, c'est dommage. Je préfère me focaliser sur quelques applications, certes plus chères, plus spécifiques, que de multiplier les fonctions.

Pourquoi pas un quiz avec hot potatoes et le reste sur PDF sécurisé...

La seule chose à être sûr, c'est de protéger le HTML - même si on dit qu'il ne sera JAMAIS sécurisé, il doit exister des scripts pour bloquer les codes sources ou abus, non?


----------



## daffyb (11 Août 2005)

Tu peux sécuriser si tu fais tourner ton quizz sur un serveur web, mais en local, tu n'arriveras à rien de réellement sécurisé


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

FredoMkb a dit:
			
		

> Et l'impression d'un fichier Pdf ?




 bien vu  :rateau:


----------



## FredoMkb (11 Août 2005)

Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose qui me pousse pour HOT POTATOES - c'est dans la simplicité d'application, comme dit et répété, là, ça l'air simple car j'ai tous les textes sous les yeux, etc. Mais pour finir, le plus dur, c'est de se souvenir de toutes les fonctions et programmations d'Acrobat - raison pour laquelle, je cherchais absoument une application pré-préparée, pour insérer les images et les questions automatiquement.



C'est vrai que la solution Pdf nécessite un certain nombre de manipulations, quelque peu fastidieuses pour un projet conséquant, mais une fois assimilé le principe, je pens que c'est relativement facile à faire, ça demande seulement un bon bout de temps de manipes, mais à mon avis c'est largement compensé par la rapidité avec laquelle tu fera le contenu du Quizz sous XPress ou InDesign...



			
				Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de combiner le quiz entre les deux applications.
> ...
> Pourquoi pas un quiz avec hot potatoes et le reste sur PDF sécurisé...



Pourquoi pas en effet, mais j'ai franchement du mal à voir comment tu imagines de faire la chose...



			
				Mediterranneo a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose à être sûr, c'est de protéger le HTML - même si on dit qu'il ne sera JAMAIS sécurisé, il doit exister des scripts pour bloquer les codes sources ou abus, non?



Cher *Mediterranneo*, relis bien le dernier message de *daffyb*, qui a su résumer en une simple phrase ce que je tentais de dire en plusieurs :



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux sécuriser si tu fais tourner ton quizz sur un serveur web, mais en local, tu n'arriveras à rien de réellement sécurisé.



Autrement dit, sécuriser ton Quizz en Html dépend surtout de la manière dont tu penses le diffuser... 

Enfin, je pense que, à ce stade, on devrais se poser 5 petites minutes pour bien apprécier les avantages et inconvénients des deux solutions possibles qui restent, à savoir un Quizz réalisé avec "Hot Potatoes" (HP) et diffusé en Html, et un autre réalisé dans un logiciel de Pao et diffusé en Pdf.

*1. Création graphique*
Là, aucun doute, la solution Pdf est la meilleure, car plus rapide à réaliser, étant donné ta maîtrise des logiciels Pao, et offrant des possibilités graphiques plus étendues que le Html, même si ce dernier peut être largement suffisant pour ce qu'on cherche à faire. 
Seulement, il faut voir quelles sont les possibilités de personnalisation graphique que propose HP, et même si elles sont modèstes, il reste toujours possible d'intervenir sur les fichiers Html générés par lui, mais ça demande un investissement temps beaucoup plus important... 
Donc, pour moi, en l'état actuel des choses (selon ce que j'ai pu voir des pages générées par HP), le score pour la partie création graphique irait nettement à l'avantage de la solution Pdf :
*Pao/Pdf = 10/10*
*HP/Html = 6/10*


*2. Contenu du Quizz*
Bon, je ne connaît pas très bien toutes les fonctions de HP en la matière, mais selon ce que j'ai pu voir hier, il me semble clair que le logiciel a été conçus pour faciliter au maximum l'entrée des données, avec des champs spécifiques pour les titres, questions et réponses, ainsi qu'une gestion assez simple des médias. 
Cependant, je ne sais pas si tout ceci s'avère plus pratique et rapide pour quelqu'un comme toi qui maîtrise déjà les outils de Pao... peut-être, mais il n'y a que toi qui puisse répondre à cette question. 
Pour ma part, en revanche, infogaphiste pré-presse également (c'est pourquoi ce topic m'intéresse), je pense que j'irais bien plus vite sur XPress (que je crois bien connaître) qu'avec HP, mais n'ayant eu qu'un simple apperçu de cette appli, je ne pourrait pas être vraiment catégorique sur ce point...
Donc, por moi, le score pour la partie contenu serait une égalité (à toi de les départager sur ce point) :
*Pao/Pdf = 10/10*
*HP/Html = 10/10*

*3. L'intéractivité*
Dans ce domaine, la petite appli HP semble bien plus pratique que la solution par Acrobat. Bon, j'avoue ne pas avoir testé la mise en place de l'interactivité avec HP, mais les différents Quizz que j'ai pu voir hier, réalisés avec lui, me laissent croire que tout ceci a été bien étudié et relativement facilité à l'utilisateur.
En somme, l'intégration des cases à cocher, des boutons radio, des simples boutos et des zones de saisie dans un document Pdf, avec toutes les manipulations et le développement du code JavaScript qu'ils réclament, rendent cette solution très fastidieuse et lourde à réaliser, avec un investissement temps non négligeable... même si tout ceci reste relativement accèssible, ce n'est sûrement pas aussi simple que semble être avec HP.
Donc, pour moi, sur la partie de la mise en place de l'intéractivité, je vois bien mieux placé HP qu'Acrobat :
*Pao/Pdf = 6/10*
*HP/Html = 10/10*

*4. La sécurité*
Bon, comme dit précédament, si c'est pour une utilisation en local, il n'y a pas photo pour moi, la solution Pdf est sans conteste bien meilleure que le Html, d'autant que la sécurité des fichiers Pdf peut être réglée selon quelques options bien pensées.
La solution Html pourraît s'avérer aussi sûre si la diffusion du Quizz se faisait par un serveur web, dans ce cas des techniques assez efficaces existent, mais c'est leur mise en ½uvre (et le temps de les apprendre) qui reste le plus grand handicap.
Donc, pour moi, en ce qui concerne la sécurité, avantage incontestable pour le Pdf dans une utilisation locale :
*Pao/Pdf = 10/10*
*HP/Html = 4/10*

*5. Le temps de réalisation*
Bon, là je ne peux pas vraiment apprécier quel procédé serait le plus avantageux, même si j'ai tendance à penser que, une fois familiarisé avec le logiciel, HP peut s'avérer très efficace, malgré un résultat graphique assez pauvre, la réalisation et la diffusion d'un Quizz est bien mieux son affaire que la solution Accrobat, à cause surtout des multiples manipulations pour mettre en place l'intéractivité.
Toutefois, il n'y a que toi qui puisse vraiment apprécier le temps que tu estimes nécessaire pour réaliser ton projet avec l'une ou l'autre solution.
Donc, pour moi, petit avantage pour HP, mais en faisant abstraction du temps nécessaire à la conception graphique, qui, après tout, n'est pas le critère le plus important (mais ça l'est peut-être pour toi  ) :
*Pao/Pdf = 6/10*
*HP/Html = 10/10*

Donc, au terme de ce petit état des lieux, les scores ne sont pas vraiment tranchés, puisqu'on obtient un total respectif de :
*Pao/Pdf = 10 + 10 + 6 + 10 + 6 = 42/50 *
*HP/Html = 6 + 10 + 10 + 4 + 10 = 40/50 *
Ce qui ne représente pas un écart suffisant pour dire qu'une solution est incontestablement meilleure que l'autre.

Ce sera donc à toi de mettre tes propres notes à chacun de ces critères, et voir, selon le score final, quelle solution s'avère la plus pertinente pour ton projet.

Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

Je vais laisser passer cette nuit avant de prendre une décision, effectivement, le PDF et plus sécuritaire est je pourrais mieux exploiter mes connaissances.

Reste à tester la méthode que tu as mise toute-à-l'heure pour créer le diaporama avec le quizz et les réponses à la fin, j'ai vu quelques codes JAVA que je devrais insérer, à voir.

Pas de problèmes, je vous tiens au courant de la chose, je n'aurais jamais crû avoir autant de réponses et de participations pour un topic, qui, était selon moi, très vaste... on se rapproche de la cible.

Merci à tous et   à FredoMkb qui s'est bien donné du mal à expliquer ses découvertes et conseils, demain sera un autre jour   

On se retrouve sur ce topic, je ne viens pas souvent sur MacGénération, ça fait un moment que je m'étais pas replongé dans les programmes extérieures que mon métier ou pour un usage différent   

Pour ceux qui auraient fait des découvertes notoires, je repasserai sur ce topic - ou pouvez me joindre ici  Et il ne s'agit pas de la pub.


----------



## daffyb (11 Août 2005)

Plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que LA solution passe par le couple php/sql. Pourquoi ?



gestion des utilisateurs
enregistrement des scores
totalement multi-plateforme
sécurisé
Parcontre, ça nécessite un peu de boulot et d'avoir un serveur web. Mais peut-être qu'on peut trouver un code php déjà tout fait

 J'ai trouvé ça par exemple :
http://quizstory.comhttp://phpquiz.com/index.php?what=download&add=download&version=v11


----------



## Mediterranneo (11 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ça par exemple :
> http://quizstory.comhttp://phpquiz.com/index.php?what=download&add=download&version=v11



Et comment pourrais-je intégrer ça? J'ai un site certes, imaginas.ch - mais je ne veux pas tout mélanger non-plus.

Cela nécessite un autre nom de domaine?

L'installation est simple pour un novice en PHP/MYSQL et compagnie?

Logiciels nécessaire? Fetch suffit? 
 

Ce qui est bien dans ce topic, c'est que lorsque vous pensez avoir trouvé LA bonne combine, y'en a toujours une autre qui se greffe et étant meilleure que "LA" et qui s'impose vraiment comme "LA" solution  ! Tant-mieux, j'aimerais faire quelque'chose de sympa.

Petite question: quand j'installe ces fichiers là, les php et CIE, ensuite, y'a une interface du genre, PC Administration? Comme un peu l'offre PhpBB - bon, perso, je suis sur InvisionPowerBoard, mais ce n'est pas moi qui est installé ces logiciels sur mon site:

www.imaginas.ch

Backup du lien en question; intéressant:

http://phpquiz.com/index.php?what=download&add=download&version=v11


----------



## BooBoo (11 Août 2005)

une petite question en passant : tous les élèves ont un ordinateur ?


----------



## daffyb (11 Août 2005)

Pour phpquiz (qui n'est qu'un exemple, n'hésite pas à faire des recherches google avec les mots php sql et quizz par exemple. 
Par la même occasion, quand tu visites un site, clic sur les liens  
Il y a un lien (à gauche) pour avoir une démo de l'interface d'administration...
Je ne dis pas que phpquiz est LA solution, mais la technologie employée oui


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

Pour installer un serveur web "indépendant", tu peux utiliser MAMP


----------



## BooBoo (11 Août 2005)

en plus d'un ordinateur, il faudrait que tous les élèves aient une connection internet...


----------



## Mediterranneo (12 Août 2005)

C'est tranché et ça restera très basique, à savoir:

1) réalisation du quiz sur xpress ou indesign
2) réaliser un pdf complet de toutes les pages, de tout le quiz
3) chaque question, sera dans un fichier séparé
4) la réponse de la 1 - sera le mot de passe du fichier 2 - et ainsi de suite (avec symbole qui servira de mot de passe, pour être sûr que l'élève aura respecté la numérotationd des fichiers)

Pour le reste;

Diaporama, PHP, ce sera pour un prochain avenir.

Merci à vous tous de votre généreuse participation.


----------

